# Levermachine: water jet from shower is not vertical



## catuai (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi everybody

I would like first to indroduce me: I' am a french speaking swiss guy living in the german part of Switzerland. My coffee passion began eight years ago as I restored an olympia Cremina. Now I enjoy as well espresso (at home R58 / Olympia Moca & Mazzer Mini) as brew coffee (Aeropress & V60).

Last Autumn I realized a dream and got a coffee bike. The machine on it is a single group gas levermachine (Rossi group, on the basis of fracino FCL1 retro). Today I noticed that the surface of the puck after brewing is more eroded on the right side than on the left side of the puck (less or more depending of the freshness of the coffee). Searching for the cause of this, I realized that the water jet out of the shower screen is not vertical, but slight oblique to the right (The trike was horizontal and I even tried to elevate the right side with a wood board under the right wheel. It didn't make a difference).

Some people in the german forum (Kaffee-Netz.de) observe the same phenomen (with Londinium L1 and Profitec 800).

Has someone an idea what the cause could be and how to get a vertical waterjet?



















Thanks

catuai


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

hello

most likely the shower screen is fouled with silicone grease

take the shower screen off, remove the silicone grease from the shower screen mesh

refit shower screen

test.

kind regards

reiss.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Each working day when I'm away with the coffeetrailer, afterwards I take the pistongroup apart and clean the cilinder and the wathering holes with tiny brushes, the screens in an cafiza like product also the PF's and all the baskets and inspect the Piston, also greases the mechanical parts at the outside of the Gaggia groups, it looks a lot of work buth in real it is only 20 minutes, at the same time I drain the boiler and blow the steam and thee lines backwards with air, no water in the lines.

Al this, and got sometimes the same as the TS experienced, in the cup there is no problem, I think that the flow "problem" is only without counterpressure.

YM2€C ;-)


----------

